# i messed up



## twig braker (Feb 17, 2009)

so i tried to put a harness on petrie today, and i got it on. but he hated it and through a fit the whole time he had it on. and he seems kinda mad at me.
is this just for now and he will get over it and still like me the same, or have i just extremely lost lost his trust


----------



## xxxSpikexxx (Jul 30, 2007)

I would take it slow and just have it sit near his cage for a few days and bring it closer, like getting use to a new toy. Then have him go near it and praise him for going near it and touching it. Did a video come with it, to show you how to use it? I heard some do. Iam sure in a few days you will be forgiven


----------



## Coreyrox (Mar 9, 2009)

twig braker said:


> so i tried to put a harness on petrie today, and i got it on. but he hated it and through a fit the whole time he had it on. and he seems kinda mad at me.
> is this just for now and he will get over it and still like me the same, or have i just extremely lost lost his trust


I'm sure he'll get over it. The earlier you start training the better. If you could put it on and go do something fun would be best. So that he associated it with going to play time or outside time. Whatever you had planned to use it for.


----------



## twig braker (Feb 17, 2009)

i have had it sitting by his cage for a week or so and sat it by him when he was out and he touched it a few times, i think i took it pretty slow. i think he is just in shock now. i just felt really bad that i had scared him or made him mad


----------



## atvchick95 (Sep 17, 2007)

Put your hand through it and "pet" him with it along with your self(like on your arm, top of your hand, side of your face ) making Ooohing and awwing sounds, to show him how great it is. 
when he doesn't want it on don't put it on, Try again later, When he lets you get it on even if it's just part of it, Like one leg in, praise him and even give him a small piece of a treat,then move on to the other part if he lets the other part go on, again praise him, when it's fully on - he gets the Big bang of praises, lots of "good job" "good boy" and of course a bigger treat then he was getting for just letting pieces get on

May take several days to weeks to get it on him but when done properly most don't mind them on.


----------



## twig braker (Feb 17, 2009)

see now what i read was once you start putting it on you have to put it on or they think they can conctrol you into making you not put it on

but i geuss i was wrong i will definately take it slower now


----------



## sweetrsue (Jul 8, 2008)

The idea here is to get him more comfortable with it. let him know that it is not a bad thing. Putting your hand through it and acting as if was a wonderful thing to be near is just a way of making him want it. Especially if you look as if you are having a good time with it! If you just push him at this point you may well have a hard time gaining his trust again. Whoever told you that may have some obedient birds but they are probably not very happy birds.


----------



## Danielle (Aug 15, 2008)

When I bought Harley a poop suit (which, by the way, he won't use), the instructions suggested you take at least a week to introduce it by playing, hanging it inside the cage, that sort of thing.


----------



## Aly (Jul 30, 2007)

Just take it easy...I'm sure you'd throw a fit if your mom tried to put a harness on you..


----------

